# Hacer funcionar rodillo fusor



## wayzoken (Feb 1, 2009)

IC soy un antiguo lector de este estupendo foro
y mi problema es el siguente:

A- hace una semana me regalaron una impresora laser descompuesta (irreparable) era una EPL 5700  o algo asi.
le saque el rodillo fusor para hackearlo y fabricar PCB con un poco mas de calidad 
el problema es que este fusor trae un sensor de temperatura para que este no se queme 
ahora no se hacer algun invento para que el fusor caliente sin quemarce ?
aun que trae un termostato de oblea que corta el circuito para que cuando exceda la temperatura no se queme.


B- esta impresora tria un motor paso a paso bipolar con esta etiqueta 

type 103-546-8441
2.4 omh    1.8 */step
lot no. 05001F
SANYO DENKI

ahora quiero hacerlo girar ( solo girar en un sentido) pero no puedo busque y lei que hay que hacer un h-bridge 
pero no encontre ningunno para fabricar ?

si alguen tiene algun link o algun tutorial por favor Ayudeme realmente lo agradesere

pd: encontre esto que me parece genial ya que controla la temperatura del fusor 
pero esta en aleman y ademas requiere un atmel y esos son muy caros en mi pais 

http://www.google.cl/url?q=http://t...t&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNGQNgO8msVxYMJzS4LmMX0XKGIl_g


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2009)

Mira esto para el motor
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/89659/

Para la temperatura puedes tratar de conseguir un bimetálico marca "CLIXONS" que controle un triac y con este la lámpara de calentamiento
http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag24.html


----------



## wayzoken (Feb 3, 2009)

estimado "#2 " gracias por responder tan prontamente 
y el fuzor trae un uno igual a la de la foto que hace contacto con el fuzor 
con eso servira ? para mantener la temperarura a raya ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2009)

wayzoken dijo:
			
		

> estimado "#2 " gracias por responder tan prontamente
> y el fuzor trae un uno igual a la de la foto que *hace contacto* con el fuzor
> con eso servira ? para mantener la temperarura a raya ?


Si esta en contacto físico con el rodillo *SI*.
Hay otros que se encuentran a unos mm y sirven de protección, una ves que actúan quedan cortados, hay que resetearlos manualmente.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 4, 2009)

Subi fotos de las partes que tenes... se como funcionan pero la verdad nunca se me dio por desarmar una impresora laser (ademas no tengo ninguna jeje)... 
Es por curiosidad solamente


----------



## wayzoken (Feb 6, 2009)

Estimados:

Gracias por su atensión:
Estube tratando de pasar este esquema a Eagle para asi hacer el
Pcb Y COMPARTIRLA CON USTEDES YA QUE HAN AYUDADO mucho
pero hay algunas cosas que no entendi las cuales las señalo en la foto

Donde dice "IC2" (arriba izq)deveria desir "IC4" ?.

El pin 10 y 15 del 4016 donde las conecto ?.

Las lestras que estan al final de las NETS donde las conecto?

Ese componente como cola de chancho ¿que es ?

pd: lei por ahi que para controlar la temperatura del Fuzor
se le puede colocar un Dimmer de esos que se ocupan para 
los interruptores de las casas para atenuar o acentuar la luz ?

pd2:Lo del termostato BIMETALICO ? el fuzor ya trae uno por dentro que hace contacto con el rodillo el problema es que parece que si la 
temperatura sube mucho este termostato corta la electricidad y no funciona mas ? y hay que cambiarlo 
es asi esto ?

pd3: Este esquema para motores bipolares es para que el motor gire continuamente verdad, porque solo me interesa que gire a una velocidad razonable no pido nada mas.

pd4: Lo del TRIAC que me aconsejaron como y donde va conectado ?

De ante mano muchas gracias por su tiempo y desinteresada
[/img]


----------



## wayzoken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yasi es el termostato hace contacto con el fuzor 
si se corta hay que cambiarlo ?
y es igual al que publico #2   
solo que es de color medio bronce


----------



## wayzoken (Feb 7, 2009)

Aqui una fototos que en realidad no tienen muy buena calidad pero
igual sirve para entender

foto 1:
Se ve claramente el termostato el cual corta el circuito si la temperatura ahumenta demaciado (creo que si supera los 170º C se corta el circuito ), el rodillo fuzor es alimentado con 220v directos de el enchufe.






foto 2:
Aqui se puede ver la posicion donde esta instalado el termostato
(haciendo contacto con el Fuzor)






foto3:
Lo mismo pero mas serca






foto 4:
El motor Paso A paso Bipolar de cuatro cables






foto5:
el motor abierto






foto6:
Aqui se puede ver los cuatro cables que salen de las bobinas 






foto 7:
Intento de esquema para el motor "PAP" Alguen me puede desir si esta bien ? o devo agregarle algo ?






Pd: estuve pensando usar para regular la temperatura del fuzor, la circuiteria de una plancha esas para la ropa 
Ahi les cuento como me fue.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2009)

> El pin 10 y 15 del 4016 donde las conecto ?.


*La pata 15* (CLK = Clock) es la que recibe los pulsos de reloj, ante cada pulso la lógica hace avanzar el motor 1 paso.
*La pata 10* (U/D = Up / Dawn = Arriba / abajo) es la que da el sentido de giro del motor Horario / Anti-horario



> Las lestras que estan al final de las NETS donde las conecto?


Las letras 1d, 1a, 2c, 2d, 2a, Etc son las que comandan a los transistores de potencia para lograr el giro del motor



> Ese componente como cola de chancho ¿que es ?


L1 y L2 son las bobinas del motor



> pd: lei por ahi que para controlar la temperatura del Fuzor
> se le puede colocar un Dimmer de esos que se ocupan para
> los interruptores de las casas para atenuar o acentuar la luz ?


Puedes ajustar la potencia que le aplicas, pero no conoces la temperatura, puede que con cierta potencia caliente poco o por demás



> pd2:Lo del termostato BIMETALICO ? el fuzor ya trae uno por dentro que hace contacto con el rodillo el problema es que parece que si la
> temperatura sube mucho este termostato corta la electricidad y no funciona mas ? y hay que cambiarlo
> es asi esto ?





			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si esta en contacto físico con el rodillo *SI*.
> *Hay otros que se encuentran a unos mm y sirven de protección, una ves que actúan quedan cortados, hay que resetearlos manualmente*.





> pd3: Este esquema para motores bipolares es para que el motor gire continuamente verdad, porque solo me interesa que gire a una velocidad razonable no pido nada mas.


Para que el motor gire continuamente y en un solo sentido tendrás que agregar un oscilador que mande pulsos, la frecuencia dará la velocidad del motor y conectar la pata U/D a GND o VCC para fijar la velocidad, o mejor, la conectas a un interruptor inversor y haces avanzar retroceder el motor



> pd4: Lo del TRIAC que me aconsejaron como y donde va conectado ?


El triac es para no sobrecargar los contactos del bimetálico del "CLIXONS", no es indispensable


----------



## wayzoken (Feb 10, 2009)

gracias fogonazo 

pero existira otra forma mas facil de solo hacer girar el maldito motor ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2009)

wayzoken dijo:
			
		

> ......pero existira otra forma mas facil de solo hacer girar el maldito motor ?


Reemplazando el motor por otro de CC o de CA
Existen integrados de control de motores PaP a los que solamente debes mandarle el clock y se encargan ellos de la lógica de control, pero son caros (Por ejemplo: *SAA1042*), existen muchos otros.


----------



## Nicomacoco (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola, intruseando por ahi, encontre en un un foro aleman algunos esquemas y soluciones.
No entiendo mucho del idioma pero con los esquemas y fotos se entiende un poco...  
Saludos y surte..
Proyecto similar con atmel y un diodo de sensor al aprecer  :
http://thomaspfeifer.net/laminator_temperatur_regelung.htm
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/12918/lammi.jpg
foro aleman:
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/39028
esquemas:
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/28436/Lamminaor_Schaltung.png
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/29240/Lamminaor_Schaltung_V3.png 
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/12925/Platine.jpg
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/22761/dimmer.png
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/34727/circuit.png
una de esas makinas por dentro:
http://www.cl-projects.de/projects/laminator/laminator2.phtml

Creo que con eso basta pero en ese foro hay mas..
 Ya ojalá sirva. saludos.
chao


----------



## wayzoken (Ene 20, 2010)

Despues de tanto tiempo buscando encontre la solucion 




http://www.circuitdomain.com/Projects/PCB Fuser/PCB-Fuser.htm


----------



## SALUS (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola amigos quisiera saber si alguno sabe, con que tipo de grasa se puede reeemplazar la grasa de los fusores?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2010)

uno de mis primeros trabajos luego de teminar la secundaria fue en una empresa de fotocopiadoras , un tiempito.
y se usaba un aceite transparente.... en esa epoca todo lo de fotocopy salia carisimo.
pero hoy hay competencia., debe haber en tu zona alguna casa de repuestos  para fotocopiadora.

pero el aceite ese solo lo usaba el tecnico para limpiar , nada mas.

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 7, 2010)

SALUS dijo:


> Hola amigos quisiera saber si alguno sabe, con que tipo de grasa se puede reeemplazar la grasa de los fusores?


La mayoría de las grasas sirve como máximo hasta 120-150°C . Como en el fusor la temperatura es mas alta (~200°), todo lo que necesitas es una *grasa de alta temperatura *(que conseguis en cualquier negocio de venta de rodamientos o lubricantes).


----------



## desakatado (Nov 24, 2011)

Ya se que hace tiempo de esto, pero como yo estoy en esto ahora y lo encontre quiza a alguien mas le sirva. No veo ningun motivo rasonable para usar un motor de paso, se pude usar un motor dc controlado por PWM y se implementa un puente H se puede hacer doble sentido es mas sensilla la circuiteria, sin tanto integrado dando vueltas, lo que todavia no me queda claro es si se puede conectar el calentador directamente al la tension de linea o si o si hay que hacerle un dimmer? el cual no seria problema con un bt139 se hace como viene en las HP.
Estaba pensando tambien es ver si se puede implementar un PTC como traian los Monitores TRC.
Cuando tenga esquemas de estos lo subo....
Saludos....


----------

